

Ask HN: Load testing for flash swf files? - merrick33

Assuming that siege or perf will not properly load test a flash swf file. Any recommendations on load testing for flash swf files?
======
triplefox
Unless the SWF you are hosting also creates a new network connection, the only
load you take on is from the file transfer.

~~~
merrick33
It does make a network connection, but I am actually interested in seeing how
many swf files I can serve and at what rate before my server crawls.

